# Carla



## littleowl (Nov 28, 2016)

Many birds from Europe Migrate to England to escape there winter. For example . Whooper Swans fly in from Iceland to escape there winter. Then fly back in summer to breed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2016)

Graceful and lovely!


----------



## Gemma (Nov 28, 2016)

Beautiful photo, littleowl!


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 28, 2016)

They're so elegant! Thanks for posting the picture.


----------

